# Sirius Gets ESPN Deportes Radio



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ESPN and Sirius announced that ESPN Deportes Radio, the 24-hour Spanish-language
sports radio network, is available to subscribers of the satellite radio service
on channel 181.

ESPN Deportes Radio offers listeners a variety of sports talk programming, news,
information and live events. The channel features a line-up anchored by Spanish-speaking
sportscaster Jorge Ramos.

"As part of our expansion of the best Spanish-language programming in satellite
radio today, Sirius is proud to launch ESPN Deportes Radio," said Scott Greenstein,
Sirius president of entertainment and sports. "With Sirius, listeners can hear
ESPN Deportes Radio's quality sports talk from anywhere in the country."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

I would like on Sirius radio, a station ONLY for CLASSIC TEJANO MUSIC,
from the early 1930's to the mid 1960's,
from Arhoolie records, singers like: 
Las Hermanas Mendoza(Juana y Maria)
Los Madrugadores
Hermanos Banda
albums: Tejano Roots
Soulful Women Duets of South Texas
Early Tejano Classics
Tex-Mex Conjunto Classics
Mexican America Border Music
Texan Mexican Conjunto , Ect. 
Other albums like; Regional Music Classics of Mexico, and other albums from "Los Tremendos Gavilanes", Maya y Cantu, good classic stuff. 
they all were better singers and their instruments sounded better than the new Tejano and Mexican music.
I would also like another station 'only' for Classic Mariachi & Rancheras and Veracruz music from Mexico, from singers like: 
Pedro Infante
Jorge Negrete 
Lucha Reyes
Antonio Aguilar
Javier Solis
Francisco El Charro Avitia
Luis Perez Meza
Los Dos Reales
Las Dos Palomas
Las Hermanas Huerta
Amalia Mendoza
Cancioneros del Sur
La Negra Graziana
Las Jilguerillas
and I would also like a station with music from the late 1960's to late 1980's, remasterized, from this artists:
Marisela
Pandora
Jose Luis Perales
Los Angeles ******
Napoleon
Daniel Romo
Yuri
Pimpinela
Mocedades
Los Bukis
Joan Sebastian
La Sonora Santanera
no new stuff on these stations, like no Thalias and no Luis Migueles and such crap, please! 
(if posible, no Vicente Fernandez either), you can get all recent stuff everywhere else, even in the trash, thank u. 

by the way, ESPN DEPORTES is one of my very favorito channels/station.


----------

